# Swim-by Tips



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I am almost done with Swim-by with Rio, just have some polishing up to do and then I want to proof it at another swim-by pond I have access to. I've really enjoyed the benefits of swim-by, it's helped with Rio's land blinds as he seems to understand the "go straight" concept a little better now. (Note - I'm aware swimby is supposed to happen before transitioning to cold land blinds, but when you live in the upper midwest you sometimes have to put water work on hold). Now, I'm fairly confident that I've applied enough pressure in swim-by, and he's showing really good reactions to pressure. 

Previously in his training I didn't use enough pressure on certain concepts, mainly pile work and T. That was because he always had such a great attitude and never slowed or refused, lesson learned! This came back to bite me when we transitioned to cold blinds and he didn't understand the back nick back as well as he should have. So we revisited those and cleaned things up with good success. He now has nice momentum on his land blinds and pretty good casting, sometimes that nose gets him trouble and he wants to start hunting but progress on blinds are baby steps I'm learning. Plus he's not even 13 months old yet, and I have tendency to try and rush things, so I'm doing my best to slow way down on blinds. 

Is there anything else you think is a commonly missed step or concept in Swim-by that later comes back to bite Amateurs in decheating/water blinds? Any drills that you like to do directly following swim-by? My main goal right now is getting ready for derbies and would like to shoot for some late July ones. So any tips on decheating would super useful! Picture because he's looking super cute these days


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Swim-by does need to be repeated in multiple ponds of various shapes and sizes.
Make sure the dog will carry a cast out of the water for a considerable distance and, the reverse, back into the water from a distance.
If you have a place to do it, cast out of one pond and onto another.
I think casting on land and water combined is a good concept to teach, a pile of bumpers on land to one side and a pile across a pond on the other side.
For a tune up drill on a hot day, toss a bumper to the middle of a pond and handle the dog all the way around it, then back around the other way. Handle some more after you let him pick it up.

Another useful drill for cheating, leave the bumpers in the truck. Sit the dog in various places near a pond and then walk around it and call him in, demanding a straight return. Increase the angle of entry as he progresses.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks, those are some great tips! I mainly train on SVRC's grounds and we have some nice water. Luckily things aren't flooded this year so much more technical that it was last year!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

If you have a chance, go train with Sherie Korelitz Catledge in Tennessee. She hosts groups of women to come and train with her for a few days or a week at a time. She used to be a pro, now she prefers to be a coach and help people get better and run their own dogs. Here's a link to a video I took of Sherie working with a woman we were training with. T drill with some of the piles on land and some on water. It's a tune up drill. The dog is a flat coat. If you'd like Sherie's information let me know. She makes training fun and really does well with water work.


----------



## DaveVerbyla (Oct 28, 2019)

One important skill is treading water.
I like the way Mike Lardy teaches treading water in his Total Retriever Training DVD.
Instantly after whistle stop "GOOD!" as verbal marker.

Treading water is an important skill because it helps keep the handler in control
and it can be used to help change the dog's mind and focus on your next cast.

Seeing a skilled handler with a dog that treads water in neutral for up to a minute 
waiting for the next is beautiful.


----------



## DaveVerbyla (Oct 28, 2019)

Dennis Voigt highly recommends the Swimby Tuneup after Swimby and before cheating singles.





The youtube video is from Dennis's 2-DVD 25 Essential Drills for Handling
YBS Media


----------

